

World's Smartest Motorcycle Helmet' Raises More Than $800,000 in One Day - shankysingh
http://mashable.com/2014/08/11/skully-ar-1-motorcycle-helmet

======
touristtam
Seems like a deja vu:

\- [http://www.popsci.com/cars/article/2013-06/motorcycle-
helmet...](http://www.popsci.com/cars/article/2013-06/motorcycle-helmet-heads-
display) \- [http://vimeo.com/83050837](http://vimeo.com/83050837)

